# Pregnant Platy's



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

When you first observe the gravid spots on the platy's.. about how long does it usually take until she starts giving birth?


----------



## FishVille (Feb 13, 2010)

No clue my platys are fat but no gravid spots but there black and red so you can't tell pmaybe 3 to 2 weeks those babys can't stay in there too long


----------

